
Reactide – dedicated IDE for React web application development - iheredia
http://reactide.io/
======
inputcoffee
Haven't used React myself, but would be curious if anyone who uses React has
used this and if this would make it easier to learn.

Also, curious as to why this isn't a plugin for all the other IDEs and is a
standalone.

